# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  How To tame The Astrodelphis In Genesis Part 2

## Candy

The combination of Dolphins and space creates Astrodelphis because it swims in the air. Some players choose to buy ARK Wyvern to save time. It is similar to star whales and ichthyosaurs, but its bizarre design has alien appeal. 

To tame it, you need to stroke it twice and then feed it elements. It is a good vehicle because its saddle has thrusters and lasers. If you draw a north-south line on the map, you will find Astrodelphis here.

For some creatures, it is very challenging to tame it. If you don't have enough patience, you can buy ARK Items directly from the professional platform.


For more information about Cheap ARK Items, please read: arkrex.com

----------


## Teto10

It is similar to star whales and ichthyosaurs, but its bizarre design has alien appeal.
https://nicelocal.com/new-york-city/shops/type/flowers/

----------

